# AnthroCon Artists Alley



## ambrosia333 (Feb 22, 2008)

So I'm planning on trying to get into Artist's Alley at AC08 as often as possible and trying to sell stuff.  Is anyone going to this con?  Does anyone have suggestions of what type of art I should try to sell?  Would people want t-shirts I design?  Any input would be appreciated.  <^.^>


----------



## Skulldog (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm going, but I'm already a dealer, I did however do AA three years ago. The biggest thing you need to know is Artist Alley is done on a lottery system, meaning you get up each morning and you enter your name. If you get called, you get a table, if you leave someone else takes over.

Don't think you'll be guaranteed space, and don't ride on the idea you'll be paying for the con by selling art.

Mostly people will be buying commissions in the alley, badges are super popular but also sketches. I wouldn't bring too many shirts, simply because the space is limited. Other small items like keychains, buttons, bookmarks do well since they're cheap and fit well in bags for people flying to the con.


----------



## ambrosia333 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ya, I read about their seating system and I'm hoping to get maybe one day.  Thanks so much for the ideas though!  I'll start going more in that general direction of smallish things.  Thanks for your input.  <^.^>


----------



## quill (Feb 26, 2008)

If you make it, chances are people will buy it ^^


----------



## ambrosia333 (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol I hope it works that way.  One can only hope people actually like my stuff.


----------



## blade (Mar 2, 2008)

They had said that the Urchin Alley area this year was going to be a little bigger than it has in the past.

With the lottery, just wait in the signup room until your name is called.  Many seem to leave which means their spot is given to the next one called...which is something I don't mind. XP


----------

